# FIRED UP THE LANG FOR 1 FATTIE, IS THAT CRAZY OR WHAT!!



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't had any smoker running for a couple of weeks & was really missing it.

I have been to the store 3 times looking at briskets, but just couldn't find one I really liked.

So yesterday I said I'm smoking something today no matter what.

Judy said "How about fattie sliders". 

MMMM, sounds good to me. I had all the ingredients here except the fresh jalapenos.

I'm not going to go thru the whole recipe, but here is a link that does a step by step for this recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243516/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview

Now here is the kicker, it's 92 out feels like 99. 

The smart thing to do would be to fire up the WSM 14.5, & it would be set & forget.

I could watch TV in the A/C with my Maverick.

BUT, OH NO I can't just do that. I have to fire up the Lang, sit next to a fire, sweating bullets, feeding it wood. 

My Buddy Doug (hardcookin) did the same thing a couple of weeks ago, with 4 pieces of chicken in his big offset. 

I laughed at him, I guess it's your turn to laugh at me now Doug!!

I did have a few cold beers & I brought out a fan & sat under a canopy, so it wasn't too bad.

Anyhow here is a couple of photo's:

This guy was as big as a meatloaf. 4" thick!













IMG_3123.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






I like to put the probe in the meat in the house. I seem to get it in a better place, than when I'm doing it in the smoker.

That's just me though.













IMG_3125.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






There he is one lonely fattie in the Lang.













IMG_3129.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






Judy made some slider buns. She thinks they will be too small for the big boy fattie.













IMG_3132.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






Threw a couple of hot dogs in a pan on the fire box for a little snack while we drank a few beers.













IMG_3141.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






It's done & I'll rest it for 1/2 hour. I like the cheese to set up so it doesn't all run out when you cut it.













IMG_3137.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






Here it is ready for slicing.













IMG_3142.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






A nice slice on a bun. Judy was right, the buns were a little small, but that's OK.













IMG_3148.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 18, 2016






Even though it was hot & I burned up some of my wood stash, I learned a little more about fire management today.

I started with a smaller fire & put smaller splits on when I added to the coal bed.

The smoker temp stayed around 240-250 today. Even with the smoker gauge reading 100 before I even started the fire.

Until now it has been running 260-280.

Maybe I'll smoke a couple of chicken wings this afternoon, only 2 or 3 though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyhow thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

That is one tasty lookin fatty Al !  And Judy's slider buns look just fantastic !  I can honestly say I can't blame ya for firing up the Lang for that smoke.... If I had one of them, I'd make an excuse to fire it up as often as possible !  Thumbs Up

:beercheer:


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 18, 2016)

Al
Nope not laughing....you was a man with a plan. 
Between that fatty and them fresh slider buns, Judy & you make a pretty darn good team!!
I could hit one of them Sammy's pretty hard Thumbs Up
As far as wings might as well do a couple dozen, they are good warmed up.


Point worthy for sure Al


----------



## b-one (Sep 18, 2016)

Tasty looking fatty sammich!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2016)

That's a Beautiful looking Fatty there, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could easily devour one or 3 of those Sammies!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think your main objective was "The hotter the Smoke the better the beer tastes"!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is one tasty lookin fatty Al ! And Judy's slider buns look just fantastic ! I can honestly say I can't blame ya for firing up the Lang for that smoke.... If I had one of them, I'd make an excuse to fire it up as often as possible !


Thanks Justin!

I'm always looking for an excuse to fire it up!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Al
> Nope not laughing....you was a man with a plan.
> Between that fatty and them fresh slider buns, Judy & you make a pretty darn good team!!
> I could hit one of them Sammy's pretty hard
> ...


Thanks Doug!

Your right about the wings, I really like them cold the next day!

Al


b-one said:


> Tasty looking fatty sammich!


Thanks B!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> That's a Beautiful looking Fatty there, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your too much Bear!

But your right about the beer, in this heat a really cold one does go down easy.

Thanks for the point my friend!

Al


----------



## betaboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks tasty Al! I like the write up too! I know how it is sometimes you just have to get a fire going. 100 degrees, or raining it must be done; for mental health or something. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2016)

Ah, man, yes, you're desperate for smoke, Al!!!

It does look tasty, though...all of it!!!

..._only_ 2 or 3 wings for tonight...uh-hmm, betcha can't!!!

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks tasty Al! Nice smoke! 

Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Looks tasty Al! I like the write up too! I know how it is sometimes you just have to get a fire going. 100 degrees, or raining it must be done; for mental health or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend!

Al


forluvofsmoke said:


> Ah, man, yes, you're desperate for smoke, Al!!!
> 
> It does look tasty, though...all of it!!!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!  Thanks Eric!

Turns out I wasn't kidding about the wings, I fired it up for 7 wings!

I'm hooked on that Lang!

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Al! Nice smoke!
> 
> Point!


Thanks for the point, Case!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Sep 19, 2016)

Could eat one of those for breakfast this morning! Looks great Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Could eat one of those for breakfast this morning! Looks great Al!


Ha!

I had one for breakfast!

Thanks Jay & have a great day!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Sep 19, 2016)

Thats awesome! Have a great day too Al!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2016)

SA, Your post and pics has got me thinking it's time for a fatty! looks excellent !!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Thats awesome! Have a great day too Al!





CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Your post and pics has got me thinking it's time for a fatty! looks excellent !!


Thanks a lot guys!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful fattie Al, looks delicious.

I always said: "Go big or go home" - You went big on that fattie!

Nice


----------



## big z 765 (Sep 21, 2016)

Delicious looking fattie there Al!!  I'm going to have to try making one of those as soon as i can walk again and get out to the smoker.


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

That is a fantastic fattie, Al. As for firing up the Lang for the smoker, yes, that is crazy. However, I have been guilty of much worse.

On the other hand, when someone makes you buns, you don't whine about the size. Tsk.

This point is for Judy for having to put up with your ingratitude.

Disco


----------



## rlj3rd (Sep 21, 2016)

That looks amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Beautiful fattie Al, looks delicious.
> 
> I always said: "Go big or go home" - You went big on that fattie!
> 
> Nice


Thanks John!

Al


Big Z 765 said:


> Delicious looking fattie there Al!!  I'm going to have to try making one of those as soon as i can walk again and get out to the smoker.


Thank you Z!

That fattie might just be the medicine you need.

Get well soon!

Al


Disco said:


> That is a fantastic fattie, Al. As for firing up the Lang for the smoker, yes, that is crazy. However, I have been guilty of much worse.
> 
> On the other hand, when someone makes you buns, you don't whine about the size. Tsk.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, your too much Disco!

We are celebrating our 51st Anniversary this weekend, so I think she knows me pretty well by now!

Al


RLJ3RD said:


> That looks amazing!


Thank you Sir!

Al


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

> Ha Ha, your too much Disco!
> 
> We are celebrating our 51st Anniversary this weekend, so I think she knows me pretty well by now!


I assume you were both children at the time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> I assume you were both children at the time!


I'd say big kids!

I was 19, Judy was 18.

Al


----------



## disco (Sep 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'd say big kids!
> 
> I was 19, Judy was 18.
> 
> Al


Way cool.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> Way cool.


Thanks Disco!

I think it's pretty cool too!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry to be late to the party!  That is one tasty looking fattie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     Glad you were able to fire up that Lang!  We have had rain every day here for weeks now.  I managed to smoke a brisket, but it got rained on for the last few hours.

Congrats on the 51st!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Sorry to be late to the party!  That is one tasty looking fattie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Mike!

The weather here too has been crazy hot, and some days we get rain.

I can't wait until the weather cools down!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2016)

Good looking fatty, Al.  And Miss Judy's buns look just the right size!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for firing up the Lang for one fatty......seems like the proper thing to do.  Not using it 'cause its too big for a fatty is like having a fantastic leather coat and only wearing it for good.  You don't get the pleasure of using it very often.  Hell yeah, fire it up and cook up a couple of wings.  All you're losing is a bit of wood, and they grow trees every day.







for not letting the Lang rust in isolation.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good looking fatty, Al.  And Miss Judy's buns look just the right size!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

As soon as it cools down I can get all the wood I need & it will be smoking something 2-3 times a week.

Al


----------

